# Price differences ????



## oleflowerman (Feb 3, 2007)

I was chekin doc chronic after reading all the positive things here about the doc and nirvana seeds are really inexpensive compared to soma and others.  Is that just a supply demand thing or what ?  And is dr a like a seed broker for all the diffrent companies that are listed ?

And I see alot cc users.  I'm wondering about address issues.  No one seems to want any seeds sent to their adddress even if they are not growing.  Who does their own address and is it even an issue ....really ?
Thanks.


----------

